# Vertical Mill Tram



## benster (May 9, 2017)

Howdy all,

I've got a G0704, vertical style mill with a tilting head. The posts/articles I've read on how to tram it say to align the head to the column, then align the column to the table. 

I put the mag base on the z axis carriage, that the head bolts to, and aligned the column to the table. Then I aligned the head to the table with a DTI in the spindle. 

Is one of the two methods above inherently better than the other? Or at they equal? I'm thinking the first might be more accurate since you're using the spindle axis as your reference instead of the ways of the z axis.


----------

